# Hello from the UK



## metamorphosis (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi I am a UK based professional breeder of a wide range of invertebrates including over 40 species of

Mantids, all in culture, as well Phasmids, Beetles, Cockroaches, millipedes and true bugs. I have always been into exotics and used to be into herpertology, in fact I am an ex head keeper from the Royal windsor safari park. I have been supplying inverts professionally for over 10 years but have been keeping them for over 25 years and have kept a lot of species in that time. Also we like to bring new species into culture on a regular basis, and have recently brought into the UK, Polyspilota griffinii, Hierodula salomonis, Prohierodula picta to name a few. We like to spend some of each year out in the field looking for new species so travel a bit.

I look forward to speaking with you all.

Graham


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello Graham, and welcome to the forum... very nice to have you here!  Much looking forward to seeing you around on the boards!  

Edit: Had to fix the missing second "a" in your name. Darn fast typing, and shoddy proofreading!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome Graham from an ex pat!

So do you have a cyberstore already? I can't think off hand of any UK breeder who is selling mantids on the internet on the scale that your post suggests. Tell us more!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 1, 2009)

welcome from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 2, 2009)

Cherio! I'm from Chicago!


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 2, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome Graham from an ex pat! So do you have a cyberstore already? I can't think off hand of any UK breeder who is selling mantids on the internet on the scale that your post suggests. Tell us more!


Thank you all for the nice greetings, I look forward to talking with you all in person.

We do have a web site but thought it would be bad form to join and put up our web shop address, however as you have asked its www.metamorphosis.gb.com. We supply mantids and inverts through this site but supply large amounts through the main wholesalers in the UK who n turn supply the pet shops. Also quite often involved with TV and film work as my brother is an animal wrangler and always calls us in for the inverts, other than that I am contributing editor for the Amateur naturalist magazine/book ( just changed its name from The exotic pet keeper) So get a chance to write about inverts as well. We exhibit at all the major shows in the UK and in fact have our first ‘larger’ show on the19th April so getting excited about that (yep still do after all these years, aren’t bugs great!) Hope that covers some of the points I omitted, oh yes and at the end of the month we are off on a field trip after Empusa pennata and anything else that turns up.

Regards to all.

Graham


----------



## andy hood (Apr 2, 2009)

hi graham and welcome to the forum


----------



## mikemercer (Apr 2, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi welcome from Canada!


----------



## ismart (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from the Bronx!


----------

